

The best articles on Hacker News from 2012 - kevbam
http://thebestofhackernews2012.launchrock.com/

======
dajo
I think that it's a good idea - there are other aggregate sites out there but
I like the idea of an e-book - nice (virtual) stocking filler!

~~~
kevbam
Thanks for the feedback! Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!

------
joeytom
Looks interesting!

~~~
kevbam
Thanks Joey, if you have any recommendations for articles or how the book
should look I would be happy to hear them.

